# Informative Mathematical Theories



## mastercool8695 (May 6, 2013)

As the title suggests, this is a Thread for Posting and being Amazed by the Fun in Mathematics.

Dear Digitians, 

When Preparing for some Great Exams Related to Mathematics, We usually come across many Mathematical Theories, which we are supposed to share, but we rarely do. and even if we do, they get lost in the Pages of the Massive Forum. So,

You all are invited to post links to Amazing Mathematical theories you find on the Net. 

Also include good logical Theories From other subjects as well.

Also Post the Classics, Because for you , they may be Classics, but for some, The may be Awesomely New.


P.S. : Photos and self invented Theories also welcome. You can also post the theories which you know but cant find on the net.(this is going to be a very rare case in the presence of such great Websites like Wikipedia :; , still )
Youtube Videos Welcome (under Spoiler Tags)

I'll try my best to update this post regurarly with the List of Informative Mathematical Websites and Particular Links to some of the Awesome Theories


*Websites* :

Wikipedia (this is needless to be mentioned, still doing that)

List of mathematical theories - Wikipedia

Encyclopædia Britannica

2000Clicks - Math Help

Number Theory Index

Statistics Glossary

Mathwords


---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Theories* *(Direct Links)* :

1 -Way ANOVA

Brahmagupta's formula

Central limit theorem

Methods of proof

Pythagorean Triples

Pell's equation

Proof there is no solution to A^4+B^4=C^2 using infinite descent

Wieferich prime

Radical of an integer

abc conjecture

Ramanujan–Nagell equation

Diophantine equation

Wilson's Theorem


----------



## rst (May 6, 2013)

Nice thread


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 6, 2013)

^thanks.
anybody has any suggestion how to keep the list organized ?? (i mean alphabetically)


----------



## amit_dhamankar (May 9, 2013)

I would be happy if I get videos explaining mathematical concepts.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 9, 2013)

^^ Then Youitube should be your friend, anyways, welcome to TDF. 

and since this thread is very new, its still at dev stage..


----------

